# Posting for those in doubt about solar thermal in winter!



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

For those who think solar heating only works in Nevada, Florida, and just maybe Maryland... Here are two images I took today!

The current outside temp is 25F. However, The sky is clear and bright. You will note the ice cover on everything. Also note the "treated" road still has snow/ice cover.










Here is a picture of the controller. It's activated and the pump is running. It's still maintaining near 150 degrees. It should put about 20 thousand btu's into the tank today.












So don't discount solar heating even in the cold frozen north.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Pics not pulling up. Check out http://www.simplysolar.supporttopics.com/ 

or www.builditsolar.com


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Can you all see the photo's?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I see them.

Clad you like you system.

WWW


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

More pics please.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I see the road and the controller...can't make out the setup tho.

Matt


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Roadking said:


> I see the road and the controller...can't make out the setup tho.
> 
> Matt


 Yeah, same here. Some pics and description of the system would be nice.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

Lovely weather, don't think it would work for us up north though, 16degrees further north we don't get enough light for that. Have to stick to my wood I guess.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I think he's refering to the system described in this thread.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/alternative-energy/527025-solar-powered-well-water-60%25-hot-water.html

WWW


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

wy_white_wolf said:


> I think he's refering to the system described in this thread.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...5-solar-powered-well-water-60%-hot-water.html
> 
> WWW



Yep, and thanks!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Skandi said:


> Lovely weather, don't think it would work for us up north though, 16degrees further north we don't get enough light for that. Have to stick to my wood I guess.


*The Largest Solar Water Heater Plant is in â¦ Denmark?*



http://www.psmag.com/navigation/nat...-solar-water-heater-plant-is-in-denmark-3516/


----------

